# ارجو الصلاة من اجل  الاخ ExtreemFXTrader



## asalya (27 أغسطس 2008)

نصلي جميعاً الى ربنا وفادينا يسوع المسيح من اجل شفاء  
ExtreemFXTrader
أنت يارب الوحيد القادر ان تفعل المعجزات. أجعل يارب هذا المرض من اجل تمجيد اسمك، آمين

انا هو الرب شفيك:94::94::sami73::smi106:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

آمين يا رب أستجب

بشفاعة العذراء مريم و جميع مصاف القديسين ربنا يشفية و يرجع للمنتدى بصحة و بخير​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2008)

*ربى وألهى ومخلصى يسووع المسيح .. نرفع لك صلواتنا وطلباااتنا من اجل شفاء أبنك .. تمجد يا رب معه ..أشفيه يا رب وأعلن وجودك فى حيااته أمييييييييين .
يا ريت تطمنينا على اخباره واخبار صحته أول بأول وربنا يرجعهولنا بالسلامه . ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 أغسطس 2008)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 

احنا جينا النهاردة وبنضع بين ايديك ابنك اكستريم 

انت وحدك يالهى قادر ان ترفع عنه هذا المرض

وتحول مرضة يالهى الى شفاء والمه لفرح 

وانينه لتسبيح لاسمك القدوس 

ونن واثقين فى وعدك يالهى  القائل 

تعالو الى ياجميع المتعابين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اوريحكم 

ارجوك يالهى اسسمع واستجيب​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (28 أغسطس 2008)

لا اعرف ماذا اقول, الان عرفت ان لدى اخوات 
الاخت عسلية - فراشة - دونا - انجى 
اشكركم وانا سعيد جدا باهتمامكم , وانا بقيت كويس بصلواتكم 
الرب يباركم


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

يارب تكون بخير يا اخى الغالى

وربنا يقويك بايمانة ويساعدك فى كل شى

وابقى طمنا عليكى يا غالى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أغسطس 2008)

حمدالله على سلامتك و يارب على طول بصحة و سعادة​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أغسطس 2008)

> يارب تكون بخير يا اخى الغالى
> 
> وربنا يقويك بايمانة ويساعدك فى كل شى
> 
> وابقى طمنا عليكى يا غالى


اشكرك اخى العزيز فادى على سؤالك واهتمامك
نشكر الرب اتحسنت كتيير


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أغسطس 2008)

> حمدالله على سلامتك و يارب على طول بصحة و سعادة


الله يسلمك 

​


----------



## emy (30 أغسطس 2008)

*الف سلامك عليك يا فندم*
*وحمدلله على سلامتك*​


----------



## fight the devil (31 أغسطس 2008)

حمدلله على السلامه يا اخي


----------



## amjad-ri (31 أغسطس 2008)

*يا يسوع
نحن نصرخ ونتضرع  اليك بكل  أيماننا  

راجين منك  ان  تشفي  اخونا

ExtreemFXTrader 

من المرض  الي هوة في  

ويرحعلنة بالسلامة

يا يسوع  استجب لنا​*


----------



## asalya (31 أغسطس 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader الف سلامةعليك واطلب من يسوع يكمل الشفاء ليك والرب يرعاك امين


----------



## ناريمان (31 أغسطس 2008)

*الف سلامة عليك 

حمد لله علي السلامة يارب تكون بخير دلوقتى 

ربنا معاك ويقويك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 أغسطس 2008)

ربي والاهي يسوع المسيح 

برحمتك ومودتك اشفي صديقنا العزيز 

بين يديك احضنه وارجعه لنا شافيا معافى من كل مرض 

امين​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكر الرب لانه اعاطنى اخوة مثلكم 

خفيت الحمد لله بفضل صواتكم وقلوبكم الجميلة 

ربنا يباركم

​


----------



## rana1981 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

يا رب تشفيه وتقومه بالسلامة


----------

